# Wintec/Bates Isabell Werth Dressage saddle?



## Sol (1 October 2010)

Edit: Sorry! Meant to post in NL! Laptop is being silly today 

Still haven't managed to find a new dressage saddle  
Off somewhere else at weekend to see what we can find, but did visit one place the other day who said that it may be worth me trying a Wintec or Bates Isabell Werth dressage saddle? Apparently these are built on a flatter tree than the Caprilli which I have now.

So.... anyone have anything good/bad to say about this? 

For once I am not fussed about leather or synthetic (I dislike most synthetics!) as I have owned a Wintec Pro which was very similar, and loved it, and also rode in an Isabell when I was at Pen Llyn actually and did not have a problem  Synthetic may actually suit also with being so light, maybe Dan would prefer this? Although I am not sure that the synthetic ones come in the flocked variety?
Will DEFINITELY get a flocked saddle this time!  

I am looking for a 17" to try though... anyone know where I'm likely to have any luck with this in the Cheshire area? Crewe Saddlery can't help me at the min... 

Thanks,
Sol x.


----------



## Thursday (1 October 2010)

I've had a lend of the Isabelle Werth dressage saddle for the past couple of days and it is unbelievable fab! REally like it - give you a nice seat and good leg position - for me anyway!


----------



## Fancyfree (1 October 2010)

I used to have a Wintec Isabell Werth Dressage saddle but have recently sold it due to know longer having a horse. 

I found that it was a very comfy seat and very good at keeping me leg in the right position. It was also really lightweight and easy to keep clean. Mine was the flocked version. If I ever got a another horse I would buy another one.


----------



## Sol (1 October 2010)

Thanks both of you  Do you have any idea what the shape was like?? Curious to how much different the shape is....


----------



## Farma (1 October 2010)

I have the synthetic one and i love it - i had ridden in a few on friends horses prior to getting one and just loved them so now i have one i dont wanna ride in any of my others - i even jump in mine!
It really puts your leg in a great position and holds it there so i find it much easier to stretch down and push the weight down compared to my others.


----------



## MillionDollar (1 October 2010)

I have the Old Wintec Isabell............I have just ordered the NEW one  It is soooooooooo nice!!!!

I actually MUCH prefer the Wintec to the Bates as it isn't slippy and you don't have to clean it  

Also a few friends of mine work for Weatherbeeta (who sell Bates and Wintec) and they all much prefer the Wintec version 

Oh and one last thing, I have the flocked version as many have said it's better for their backs!?!?!?! But not sure on that one.


----------



## Sol (1 October 2010)

Yep, definitely going for flocked as it can be adjusted, whereas CAIR is how it is and stays that way! 

One other question about the synthetic though.... what are they like to ride on in the rain?  Don't they get... soggy!? I don't think I ever had to use my Pro in the rain as I didn't have it that long.


----------



## MillionDollar (1 October 2010)

I got soaked the other day in a lesson and the saddle copes absolutely fine, and I didn't notice it get soggy. 

Have you seen the New Isabell?

http://www.wintec.net.au/products/dressage/newIsabell.html


----------



## Sol (1 October 2010)

Yay!  Good to know, don't think I'd fancy a squelchy saddle... 

Have seen it, but would rather not pay out for a new one! Means I can spend the spare pennies from selling my Bates on other much needed items... *sigh* Horses! Why do we have them!?


----------



## Puffin (1 October 2010)

Hi, I've got a leather Isabell Werth/Bates (unfortunately Cair but could easily be reflocked), I think its 17" (i'd need to check, but its not more than 17.5 cos I'm not that tall) I love riding in it it as its very comfy, but I'm thinking of selling it as it doesn't fit my short coupled TB that well. 

I got it to fit a larger WB and it was great on her, it seems to suit flatter backed horses if that answers your question - the Tree is adjustable (using the usual wintec plates) but that only changes the width not the curve of the tree so I have had to use a wider plate with a back riser to get it to fit, its not great and I'd like to get  Kent and Masters as I tried that and it fited much better.

I'm in yorkshire though so probably too far for you to try it 

I hope this helps your consideration though.


----------



## smudge99 (1 October 2010)

There are 2 Wintec dressage saddles on Saddles Direct at the moment, I was going to get one to try but just taken delivery of the Ideal Jessica to try.  I called them yesterday and they have been delivered today.

On checking one is 17" at £295 and the other is 16.5 so may be too small.

liz


----------



## happihorse (1 October 2010)

I have had a Bates Isabell dressage saddle and a Bates Caprilli GP saddle over the last few years.  However, both we CAIR rather than flocked.

I found that the Caprilli never really 'sat' flat on the horses back - it seemed to fit around the withers but unless there was a rider on the horse 'pressing it down' there was a large enough gap to slip your hand under at the back, either side.  Needless to say, this was only every used occasionally and sold a long time ago!

The Isabel seems to be much better and sat much better on the horses back.  Also, it seemed to mould to shape over time.  I really liked that saddle and only changed because I decided to treat myself to a Jaguar dressage saddle which is so comfy and fits like a dream!

I would definately try to find somewhere to trial an Isabel - either at your yard or a saddlers with the appropriate facilities.  Although they are adjustable they don't fit every horse.

Also, there are some good bargains on ebay for Bates saddles - you could probably get a nearly new Bates for the price of a new Wintec.  (And they sell on easily too!)


----------



## Sol (1 October 2010)

Puffin said:



			Hi, I've got a leather Isabell Werth/Bates (unfortunately Cair but could easily be reflocked), I think its 17" (i'd need to check, but its not more than 17.5 cos I'm not that tall) I love riding in it it as its very comfy, but I'm thinking of selling it as it doesn't fit my short coupled TB that well. 

I got it to fit a larger WB and it was great on her, it seems to suit flatter backed horses if that answers your question - the Tree is adjustable (using the usual wintec plates) but that only changes the width not the curve of the tree so I have had to use a wider plate with a back riser to get it to fit, its not great and I'd like to get  Kent and Masters as I tried that and it fited much better.

I'm in yorkshire though so probably too far for you to try it 

I hope this helps your consideration though.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thanks  Definitely couldn't take any longer than a 17" because Dan is also rather short but if you can find out the length & how much you want for it and drop me a PM, then I will let you know if I'm interested?  I am trying out the synthetic version this weekend as someone on the yard has one! 
Hope you find a saddle to fit your horse too


----------



## Sol (1 October 2010)

smudge99 said:



			There are 2 Wintec dressage saddles on Saddles Direct at the moment, I was going to get one to try but just taken delivery of the Ideal Jessica to try.  I called them yesterday and they have been delivered today.

On checking one is 17" at £295 and the other is 16.5 so may be too small.

liz
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, do they do like a 'try before you buy' thing then?? This could be ideal!  I'd be tempted to try the 16.5" actually as I've been told that 17" is the longest I could go - shorted would be fine (he's so short!) 
Will go take a look now actually at the website..... thanks!


----------



## Sol (1 October 2010)

happihorse said:



			I have had a Bates Isabell dressage saddle and a Bates Caprilli GP saddle over the last few years.  However, both we CAIR rather than flocked.

I found that the Caprilli never really 'sat' flat on the horses back - it seemed to fit around the withers but unless there was a rider on the horse 'pressing it down' there was a large enough gap to slip your hand under at the back, either side.  Needless to say, this was only every used occasionally and sold a long time ago!

The Isabel seems to be much better and sat much better on the horses back.  Also, it seemed to mould to shape over time.  I really liked that saddle and only changed because I decided to treat myself to a Jaguar dressage saddle which is so comfy and fits like a dream!

I would definately try to find somewhere to trial an Isabel - either at your yard or a saddlers with the appropriate facilities.  Although they are adjustable they don't fit every horse.

Also, there are some good bargains on ebay for Bates saddles - you could probably get a nearly new Bates for the price of a new Wintec.  (And they sell on easily too!)
		
Click to expand...

Would love a Jaguar, will keep saving!  
It's very tempting to get the Bates if it does fit, but the money could be put into other things... and I would like to buy a new jumping saddle eventually too... Will keep my eye out though! Thanks


----------



## smudge99 (1 October 2010)

I have got 2 saddles to try over the weekend to decide, they give you 3 days if you dont like you send them back, if you like you pay over the phone and send the ones you didn't like back.  Needless to say now my daughter has seen the ones I had delivered she wants them both as one is a GP and the other a dressage.

Liz


----------



## Sol (1 October 2010)

Smudge99 - brilliant, thank you! Will definitely consider doing that, was exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## bigboyrocky (1 October 2010)

I used to have an isabel werth on my boy and really liked it. I wasnt going to be using for over a year so then sold it, and have just recently brought a Bates caprilli. I would say i prefer the bates because it doesnt interfere with your position at all, where as i felt the isabel 'held' you in position. I found in the isabel all you had to think about was keeping your shoulders back, as the way it positions your legs encourages you to tip your shoulders forward, but after using it for a while and learning to keep my hips underneath me it wasnt too much of an issue. The bates however just lets your leg hang, and i now find it much easier to control my upper body. 

Shape wise i would say they werent too dissimular. In the time of selling my isabel my boy had changed shape, so he took a different width setting (love the fact they are both interchangable) but the shape of the tree was pretty simular i found.


----------



## applestroodle (1 October 2010)

I love mine and have used on three different horses. I must have had 3-4 years now and it was a worth while investment, mine is in brown suede and you would never know it is a synethetic. With a little wipe its a good as new!!


----------



## wizbit (1 October 2010)

Ive got a wintec version black 17". its the only one of the wintecs i actually like. got it on my new horse atm whilst he has a saddle made and was going to sell when this arrives but saddler has advised me not to as they are like gold dust and very versatile....now having second thoughts. lol
I like it, comfy and definately secure which is a bonus


----------

